# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  برنامج العطار لتدمير الايميل .......

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم :


بعد غياب لمدة طويلة عن المنتدى بسبب تدهور حالتي الصحية تم دخولي الى المنتدى بقوة 

وبايدي برنامج من تصميمي عن طريقه تقدر تفجر الياهو والهوتميل والفيس بوك والجيميل 

ما عليكم الا ان تضعو ايميل الضحية وايميل المرسل وعدد الرسائل التي تريد ارسالها وتكتب 

النص ومن ثم اضغط على ضرب الايميل ومن ثم تضهر لك لوحة مكتوب فيها تم ارسال الرسالة 

ومن ثم اضغط على اضغط هنا لاتمام ضرب البريد الالكتروني

وسوف يتم ارسال عدد الرسائل التي تريد ارسالها لضرب الايميل وللعلم انه يتم تفجير الايميل 

عندما تضعون في نص عدد الرسائل المرسلة رقم " 4000 " وبنفس الوقت سوف يضرب الايميل بكل

سهولة ولا يمكن فتحه وانا جربت البرنامج ع الهوتميل والياهو والفيس بوك والجميل ...
رابط البرنامج ::


http://www.4shared.com/file/q4QMtZ5V/___.html





ارجو الردود عالبرنامج لانه تعبت كثير لحتى تم تصميم البرنامج معي وتحياااااااااااااااااتي لكم .....

----------


## mylife079

حلوة منك

----------


## ابن العطار

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كيف عجبك البرنامج رهيب هاد بدمر الايميل تدمير*

----------


## jaloul

شكرا شكلرا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

يعطيك العافيه ما قصرت و الله

تقبل مروري بكل ود

----------


## Sc®ipt

قديمة هالحركات  :Gbiggrin:  ............



```
Begin VB.Form form1 
   Caption         =   "Form1"
   ClientHeight    =   3195
   ClientLeft      =   60
   ClientTop       =   345
   ClientWidth     =   4680
   LinkTopic       =   "Form1"
   ScaleHeight     =   3195
   ScaleWidth      =   4680
   StartUpPosition =   3  'Windows Default
End
Attribute VB_Name = "form1"
Attribute VB_GlobalNameSpace = False
Attribute VB_Creatable = False
Attribute VB_PredeclaredId = True
Attribute VB_Exposed = False
Option Explicit

Private Declare Function GetDC Lib "user32" ( _
ByVal hwnd As Long) As Long

Private Declare Function BitBlt Lib "gdi32" ( _
ByVal hDestDC As Long, _
ByVal X As Long, _
ByVal Y As Long, _
ByVal nWidth As Long, _
ByVal nHeight As Long, _
ByVal hSrcDC As Long, _
ByVal xSrc As Long, _
ByVal ySrc As Long, _
ByVal dwRop As Long) As Long

Private Sub Form_KeyDown(KeyCode As Integer, Shift As Integer)
If KeyCode = vbKeyEscape Then Unload Me
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Load()
Dim lngDC As Long
Dim intWidth As Integer, intHeight As Integer
Dim intX As Integer, intY As Integer

lngDC = GetDC(0)

intWidth = Screen.Width / Screen.TwipsPerPixelX
intHeight = Screen.Height / Screen.TwipsPerPixelY

form1.Width = intWidth * 15
form1.Height = intHeight * 15

Call BitBlt(hDC, 0, 0, intWidth, intHeight, lngDC, 0, 0, vbSrcCopy)
form1.Visible = False

Do
intX = (intWidth - 128) * Rnd
intY = (intHeight - 128) * Rnd

Call BitBlt(lngDC, intX, intY + 1, 128, 128, lngDC, intX, intY, vbSrcCopy)

DoEvents
Loop
End Sub

Private Sub Form_Unload(Cancel As Integer)
Set form1 = Nothing
End
End Sub
```

----------


## وسام المصري

مش معقول انت خيالي يسلموا ايدك :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> مش معقول انت خيالي يسلموا ايدك


يعني جربته و دمرت ايميلات  :SnipeR (54): ؟؟؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يعطيك العافيه يا حب عرفتو بس ما بحب هيك حركات مو من أخلاقي هيك شغله

----------


## Sc®ipt

للعلم هاد مو برنامج اختراق و هو عبارة عن حركة نغاشة بتخليك لما تكبس على زر ارسال تبين الشاشة انها بتنصهر و ما بتقدر توقف هالحركة إلا لما تعمل ريستارت للجهاز و هي مكتوبة بلغة فيجيوال بيسك و موجود فوق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> للعلم هاد مو برنامج اختراق و هو عبارة عن حركة نغاشة بتخليك لما تكبس على زر ارسال تبين الشاشة انها بتنصهر و ما بتقدر توقف هالحركة إلا لما تعمل ريستارت للجهاز و هي مكتوبة بلغة فيجيوال بيسك و موجود فوق


بقولك قديمه يا سيدي بس حركة  قديمة حلوة كانت عندي

----------


## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله :
بعد غياب اكتر من 3 شهور عن منتديات الحصن بسبب سوء صحتي قدمت هنا لادخل على منتديات الحصن الاردنيه وسلم عليكن وضلني رايج بس ...
  انا مصمم هالبرنامج عن طريق برنامج الفيجوال بيسك 6 وهالبرنامج مصمم عن طريق البرمجة والان انا ماشي بتصميم برنامج الاتصال الدولي المجاني بس بدي موافقة من الاتصالاات الاردنيه وانشالله خير والبرنامج جاهز جدا بس اريد رابط عند الضغط على كلمة call مباشرة يتصل مباشرة وانا انشالله في اقرب وقت ازا وصلني الرابط والموافقة من الاتصالاات الاردنيه اول مابيجهز عندي سوف ينزل البرنامج ع منتديات الحصن الاردنيه وشكرا لكم ..

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

*مشكورررررررررر اخي على البرنامج حلو كتير*

----------


## roromine

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## ابن العطار

العفووووووووووووووو يا طيب وشكرا عالردود

----------


## سبوك

يسلمووووووووو

----------


## المدمر فيكا

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككوررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## bolld

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## دندشة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يارب يكون البرنامج صح

----------


## التميمي

شوكت نخلص من سالفة ضع رد لتشاهد الرابط هسه غير انحمل البرنامج ونشوفه ياله انريد لو تردون انجامل:too_upset:

----------


## مصاروه

تسلم اخوي ع البرنامج

----------


## بيسسسسو

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## غير مسجل

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كيف عجبك البرنامج رهيب هاد بدمر الايميل تدمير*


مشكككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووورررررر  رررررررر

----------


## _Sa!F_

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## رشا احمد

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على البرنامج

----------


## وسام المصري

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## mohamed kama

مشكورررررر

----------

